# My GSD is Listed on Home Owners Restriction List?



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just found this out when I was getting some price quotes on Home Owners Insurance for my house and car. I had no idea that German Shepherds are on the restriction lists of a lot of different insurance companies. I have not renewed my policy yet and am not due to do this until July. There must be some insurance companies out there that will allow you to own a GSD. After all, my girl as been through obedience training and still sees her trainer, along with me working with her every day. I also am in the process of having a fence built around my entire backyard. So far it's around 3 sides and as soon as the ground thaws out, we will be putting it around the rest of our yard.

I can understand Pit Bulls being on this list and even Rotti's but why Shepherds? Does anyone else have this issue going on with their current insurance company and if so, how did you handle it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try State Farm. And check your state laws. In some states it is illegal to to have a "restriction list"


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Hartford is not breed restrictive.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Like Jax08 said, state farm does not have a restriction on breeds.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you both, I will look into these companies and also check the state laws, however, from what one of the agents told me on the phone, I don't think it's illegal in Massachusetts. When I asked why, he said that there were known cases of GSD biting people or something to that extent. 

I think this should be left up to the owners discretion, if we are working on training our dog, have them spayed/neutered, have a fenced in yard, then we should be able to have our home insured and not be hassled about it. I mean any dog can bite if put in the wrong situation.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Grange has never asked us what breed we have.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Linda1270 said:


> I can understand Pit Bulls being on this list and even Rotti's but why Shepherds? Does anyone else have this issue going on with their current insurance company and if so, how did you handle it?


Really? What's the difference between a Shepherd, Pit Bull, Rottweiler? I'm just wondering why you have this opinion that for some reason those breeds are more dangerous than German Shepherds. Kind of interesting that someone that is angry about their dog being on a restricted list is alright with other people's dogs being on the list.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Farmers' Insurance is OK


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

State Farm here as well.
I found it interesting that my Farm Bureau would not insure my house with my dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We have Meemic. No restriction but I pay $50/yr/GSD.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

My old insurance company made us carry a rider on our GSD and insisted that we have a million $ umbrella policy.

We found cheaper insurance elsewhere that doesn't require a rider or umbrella policy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

do a google search. it gives a list of companies that will insure without increased costs


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

martemchik said:


> Really? What's the difference between a Shepherd, Pit Bull, Rottweiler? I'm just wondering why you have this opinion that for some reason those breeds are more dangerous than German Shepherds. Kind of interesting that someone that is angry about their dog being on a restricted list is alright with other people's dogs being on the list.


I'm also curious. 

I have a GSD AND a Pit Bull... the GSD would bite someone LONG before the Pit ever even thought about it.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Really? What's the difference between a Shepherd, Pit Bull, Rottweiler? I'm just wondering why you have this opinion that for some reason those breeds are more dangerous than German Shepherds. Kind of interesting that someone that is angry about their dog being on a restricted list is alright with other people's dogs being on the list.


Your totally miss-understanding what I'm saying. I use to have a Pit Bull for a short time and he was one of the most loving dogs I ever had, he belonged to my daughter. What I said was that I can understand why they would be put on the restricted list due to the bad rap they continuously get. Honestly, it really irks me when people think they have someone else figured out. You don't know me and that is not what I was implying. If anyone else thinks that, then I totally apologize. I love Pit Bulls, Great Danes, Rottis, Husky's, Alaskan Malamutes, Chows and the most recent dog on the list, which my other daughter has, Boxers. 
Can we go back to the original topic now please?


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you to those that sent me the names of insurance companies, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I have State Farm. I've taken Molly into my agents office so she knows I have a GSD. I'm sure she would have said something if having a GSD was an issue. We've had State Farm for so long. Last year I thought it might be good just to compare my insurance with other companies. I checked 3, and all times State Farm's prices were the best to cover home, umbrella, vehicles. You can also apply for a State Farm VISA and get rewards that you can apply to your premiums.


----------



## leshiahatch (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you think this matters if they are mixed with German shepherd? I live in Florida and now I am paranoid.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am definitely going to look into State Farm the, thanks Gretchen. I just got off the phone with Liberty Mutual and they seem to be okay with owning a GSD as long as the dog is neutered/spayed, you have a fence around your yard, it hasn't been trained to attack and you can present some form of obedience training, like a CGC. The thing is, not all dogs can pass the Canine Good Citizens test. My lab was a goofy love bug who most likely would have never passed the test, he just loved to run up to greet people all the time but he never growled or showed his teeth in any way of form. He'd lick you to death if anything.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Linda1270 said:


> I am definitely going to look into State Farm the, thanks Gretchen. I just got off the phone with Liberty Mutual and they seem to be okay with owning a GSD as long as the dog is neutered/spayed, you have a fence around your yard, it hasn't been trained to attack and you can present some form of obedience training, like a CGC. The thing is, not all dogs can pass the Canine Good Citizens test. My lab was a goofy love bug who most likely would have never passed the test, he just loved to run up to greet people all the time but he never growled or showed his teeth in any way of form. He'd lick you to death if anything.


Over exuberance CAN be trained for a CGC exam, so that is not an excuse. If a dog can't get it, it's usually do to aggression and that is what the insurance companies don't want to insure. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Only dog I've ever been bitten by was a wiener dog. I never have understood breed restrictions - aggressiveness and lack of training can be in any breed.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I have Farmers ins of Flemington. About 6 years ago they sent around a form and asked if I had a dog. I said yes a German Shepherd. My rates never went up.....As far as I am concerned I should get a discount. Kaos is friendly and wouldn't bite anyone. But my house will never be robbed with his bark. He could wake the dead.....


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Pit bulls make no sense either. In fact, after owning both breeds I feel you have a greater chance of getting bit by a gsd. 

Breed restrictions are stupid and pointless no matter what the breed. I support insurance companies that dont have these. I believe we have farmers. I'd have to double check. But I got it specifically to support the fact that they don't have any breed restrictions. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

We have USAA and they've got not problems. State farm never gave us any trouble before that.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> Pit bulls make no sense either. In fact, after owning both breeds I feel you have a greater chance of getting bit by a gsd.
> 
> Breed restrictions are stupid and pointless no matter what the breed. I support insurance companies that dont have these. I believe we have farmers. I'd have to double check. But I got it specifically to support the fact that they don't have any breed restrictions.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I totally agree with you on all counts, every Pit Bull that I've even known or owned was very loving and didn't have a mean bone in their body. I also, as I have said before, think breed restrictions are ridiculous. I will either go with another insurance company or train my girl for the canine good citizens test. I have no doubt that she would pass with flying colors!


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Over exuberance CAN be trained for a CGC exam, so that is not an excuse. If a dog can't get it, it's usually do to aggression and that is what the insurance companies don't want to insure. It makes perfect sense.


Never said it was an excuse, I just know from experience that not every dog can pass this test and it does not mean they are aggressive. You can think what you want, you obviously have some type of problem with me but I will not be feeding into it any longer.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Whether it makes sense or not is not really the point (to the insurance company). Their loyalty is to their shareholders, not the people who actually pay for their policies. If there are enough instances of a certain type or breed of dog being involved in claims, then they will restrict that breed. So in that sense, restrictions are not stupid and pointless because they save the company a lot of money.

I have to pay extra per GSD on my policy but don't mind because I like our local agency and the price is still really awesome even with that added cost. We use a company that is for teachers/educators and both the home and auto is way cheaper than the other big names plus the deductibles are lower and the coverage on our house is double what we would get for the same price with something like All State.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I killed my relationship with State Farm when they knocked everyone in coastal FL of of their insurance (my parents lived in a concrete FL house, near the coast, 30 years, no claims...pooof....no more insurance....hurricanes)

That said, Travelers is also good where I am (SC)


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Linda1270 said:


> Never said it was an excuse, I just know from experience that not every dog can pass this test and it does not mean they are aggressive. You can think what you want, you obviously have some type of problem with me but I will not be feeding into it any longer.


I don't have any problem with you. I'm telling you that I have never seen a dog that couldn't get a CGC that wasn't some type of liability. So it's a great tool for insurance companies to use, to make sure there are not fearful, aggressive, or perhaps easily startled deaf and blind dogs living in homes they insure, which are more likely to file claims.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I have to pay extra per GSD on my policy but don't mind because I like our local agency and the price is still really awesome even with that added cost. We use a company that is for teachers/educators and both the home and auto is way cheaper than the other big names plus the deductibles are lower and the coverage on our house is double what we would get for the same price with something like All State.


Does Meemic only cater to the MI area, as you stated it's a local agency? Always good to double check, as it sounds like a pretty good company from what you described. I really wouldn't mind paying an extra $50 a year to insure my GSD. This is the first time I've heard of it, that is way I am asking. 

I have both my home and two vehicles insured with the same company and have been with them for many years, however, when it comes time to renew my policy, they will be asking me if I have any of the dogs on their restricted list, so I'm looking around for something new.

I've received a lot of good suggestions on insurance companies and I really appreciate them. I will be following up on as many as I can, thank you.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

USAA is what we have and they have no problem with our GSD. We had Liberty Mutual prior to USAA and I'm shocked to hear you say they have GSDs on their list...now, I live in MD, so that might be why. 

BSL is absolutely stupid and there's no reason for it. In my travels, I've been bitten by a few dogs and none of them were "bad" breeds; Pekinese, Boston Terrier, and a Dalmation/Retriever mix. I'm all for punish the deed, not the breed...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I killed my relationship with State Farm when they knocked everyone in coastal FL of of their insurance (my parents lived in a concrete FL house, near the coast, 30 years, no claims...pooof....no more insurance....hurricanes)
> 
> That said, Travelers is also good where I am (SC)


Farmers did the same thing to us years ago. Years of loyalty, car, home, boat, horse trailer, flat beds..no claims. But they picked us to death. Had to trim trees, replace face boards, install hurricane straps, clear fence lines, run new lines to our grease trap...etc. When it was all said and done they dropped us. Found out (on the news) they were dropping everyone on the Gulf Coast. I'd have no insurance before I'd go back to them.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Linda1270 said:


> I can understand Pit Bulls being on this list and even Rotti's but why Shepherds? Does anyone else have this issue going on with their current insurance company and if so, how did you handle it?


Its a slippery slope. Either allow all breeds or accept eventually we will be allowed none. The solution isn't restrictions, it is holding the owner accountable


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I honestly never thought about the home owners insurance aspect of getting a pup. I've been researching it the past couple of days and just got off the phone with my insurance agent, who called the underwriter and informed me that GSD's are fine with my company, which is Erie. Erie gave me great prices for the coverage I received on both my home and auto when I switched over to them almost 4 years ago. I priced shopped and no one else could come close to their prices/coverage at the time.

In my research, there was one thing that someone mentioned and I wanted to pass it a long as I think it's something everyone should look into/consider. My personal liability insurance was at 300k. I just raised it up to 1 million and it was an additional $18 a year... with all the sue happy folks out there and now having a new pup, that $18 a year is money well spent for the additional coverage.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Mog said:


> In my research, there was one thing that someone mentioned and I wanted to pass it a long as I think it's something everyone should look into/consider. My personal liability insurance was at 300k. I just raised it up to 1 million and it was an additional $18 a year... with all the sue happy folks out there and now having a new pup, that $18 a year is money well spent for the additional coverage.


When we got USAA, the woman on the other end of the phone recommended that to us because of Finn. I hadn't thought about that before either. We went with the higher homeowners' policy because of my (almost) irrational fear of someone breaking in, Finn biting them, and us being sued for the damages.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Same here with USAA. We also have an umbrella policy for our protection from sue happy idiots and not just due to the dogs. How about the guy that trips on your sidewalk etc?


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Breed bans are becoming more popular. As are breed restrictions - &, if you're paying an extra fee for owning a GSD, that's a restriction. I also won't do business with companies that have said bans & restrictions. When we were looking to adopt Ziva 2 years ago, I called our agent (State Farm). There were no restrictions at that time, nor did he anticipate any. So we got our garbanzo-butt. 

Between being a vet tech & just being around lots of dogs, I've been bitten & snapped at a lot. NEVER with a Pittie, or Rott, or GSD. But dachshounds, poodles & blond cockers-Yes. In my exprience, the barking slipper-types are far more apt to bite. And our mailman agrees with me.

I disagree with the OP, where it is stated that banning a breed like the Pit is 'understandable'. It's a slippery slope - once they get away with banning 1 breed, they'll work their way thru a whole list. Next thing you know, hamsters will be banned...


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> Breed bans are becoming more popular. As are breed restrictions - &, if you're paying an extra fee for owning a GSD, that's a restriction. I also won't do business with companies that have said bans & restrictions. When we were looking to adopt Ziva 2 years ago, I called our agent (State Farm). There were no restrictions at that time, nor did he anticipate any. So we got our garbanzo-butt.
> 
> Between being a vet tech & just being around lots of dogs, I've been bitten & snapped at a lot. NEVER with a Pittie, or Rott, or GSD. But dachshounds, poodles & blond cockers-Yes. In my exprience, the barking slipper-types are far more apt to bite. And our mailman agrees with me.
> 
> I disagree with the OP, where it is stated that banning a breed like the Pit is 'understandable'. It's a slippery slope - once they get away with banning 1 breed, they'll work their way thru a whole list. Next thing you know, hamsters will be banned...


I do sincerely apologize to anyone who took my original post the wrong way, I obviously worded it wrong. In this day and age, forum writing and email can be so easily taken the wrong way, people have to be very careful with the way they project their words, as to not offend anyone. 

It's not that I understand why Pit Bulls are on the restrictions list, but due to all of the negative press that the Pit Bull receives on a constant basis, I can understand that the insurance companies are placing them on this list. I owned one, and I loved her dearly. My GSD Tess often plays with one of our neighbors Pit Bulls. I do not think that they should be on the list, nor do I think that any other dog should be on the list. 

There is way too much negativity surrounding this breed, I do not think it's fair at all and this is the only reason I made this statement, am I making myself clearer? I'm not sure how else to explain it. I was told that in the state of Ohio, it's against the law to insure any Pit Bulls, I do hope I am wrong about this, maybe someone from this state can educate me on this.

Otherwise, I came here looking for advice and help and have received some great advice, this has turned out to be a very informative post.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Linda1270 said:


> I just found this out when I was getting some price quotes on Home Owners Insurance for my house and car. I had no idea that German Shepherds are on the restriction lists of a lot of different insurance companies. I have not renewed my policy yet and am not due to do this until July. There must be some insurance companies out there that will allow you to own a GSD. After all, my girl as been through obedience training and still sees her trainer, along with me working with her every day. I also am in the process of having a fence built around my entire backyard. So far it's around 3 sides and as soon as the ground thaws out, we will be putting it around the rest of our yard.
> 
> *I can understand Pit Bulls being on this list and even Rotti's but why Shepherds? *Does anyone else have this issue going on with their current insurance company and if so, how did you handle it?


 
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

We have State Farm. When we called them and asked about breed restrictions they said they had a list of breeds that, if owned, would require an agent to come to your house and eval your dog and your ability to control them.

Now THAT makes sense to me!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree 100%... much better than making a broad restriction on a breed sight unseen.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Linda, you're right - this has become an extremely informative post! And, as far as misinterpretations of the written word, join the group. I have chronic Foot-in-Mouth disease! 

Pits are ALWAYS in the news. For negative reasons. I can see where the insurance companies want to cover their butts, but I wish there was another way to go about it. Fear is a factor, too. And I had no idea - until we got Ziva - that so many people are afraid of the breed. In my house, don't fear the dog. Just watch out for that black cat...


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

We have state farm and no issues. You will run into problems if they bite...


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

We have Amica. They initially said that an agent would have to come out and meet the dog, but when they learned she had her CGC, they no longer needed the meet and greet.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a renters policy with Allstate, carries a personal liability of $100,000 covering my two GSDs and one Weimaraner for just over $200/year. As I recall, pretty much all they asked were the breeds and there was no home visit, CGC required or anything.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> We have State Farm. When we called them and asked about breed restrictions they said they had a list of breeds that, if owned, would require an agent to come to your house and eval your dog and your ability to control them.
> 
> Now THAT makes sense to me!


I totally agree with you, makes perfect sense to me. Evaluate according to the individual dog, not the breed. 

The trainer who's been working with Tess has offered to help me with training Tess for the CGC, he isn't licensed to give the test but he has trained many dogs for the exam. After she takes the test, and passes, , then I will decided on the insurance company with the best quotes and coverage.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Olivers mama said:


> Linda, you're right - this has become an extremely informative post! And, as far as misinterpretations of the written word, join the group. I have chronic Foot-in-Mouth disease!
> 
> Pits are ALWAYS in the news. For negative reasons. I can see where the insurance companies want to cover their butts, but I wish there was another way to go about it. Fear is a factor, too. And I had no idea - until we got Ziva - that so many people are afraid of the breed. In my house, don't fear the dog. Just watch out for that black cat...


Your so right regarding a lot of people being afraid of the breed and don't you find that the ones who are afraid, haven't really been around them much at all, they judge by what they read or see in the news. I see it all the time, and if you ever watch Animal Cops, and the dog fighting rings, they show the dogs being trained to fight, and if they don't want to fight, they are used as bait dogs, it's so sad. You never see or hear anything positive about these dogs unless you hear it from people who either own them or have hands on experience with them. How gentle and loving they can be.....I sure wish they'd show that more than the negative aspects.

Have you ever read the book "Oogy - The Dog Only a Family Could Love"? Oogy was just a puppy when he was used as bait for fighting dogs. Police rescued him, and an amazing veterinarian staff saved his life, and the Levin family eventually adopted him. It's such a heartwarming book and you can't help but fall in love with this big goofy Pit Bull who has one side of his face missing. Not all dogs are that forgiving.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think we are lucky they will insure anyone with any dog, if I am reading these amounts correctly! 



> *Dog bites accounted for more than one-third of all homeowners insurance liability claims paid out in 2011, costing nearly $479 million, according to the Insurance Information Institute (I.I.I.). *
> 
> *State Farm* Mutual Automobile Insurance Company, the largest writer of homeowners insurance in the U.S., *paid out more than $109 million as a result of its nearly 3,800 dog bite claims in 2011*.
> 
> An analysis of homeowners insurance data by the I.I.I. found that the average cost paid out for dog bite claims was $29,396 in 2011, up 12.3 percent from $26,166 in 2010. From 2003 to 2011 the cost of the average dog bite claim increased by 53.4 percent. The number of claims rose 3.3 percent from 15,770 in 2010 to 16,292 in 2011.


III - Dog Bite Claims: Infographic


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think we are lucky they will insure anyone with any dog, if I am reading these amounts correctly!
> 
> III - Dog Bite Claims: Infographic



Wow, yes, we are lucky looking at those numbers!


----------



## bsesender (Oct 10, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> do a google search. it gives a list of companies that will insure without increased costs


can you share which companies were on the list, looking for renters insurance..


----------



## bsesender (Oct 10, 2013)

Linda1270 said:


> Thank you to those that sent me the names of insurance companies, I really appreciate your help!


can you pass this list along, i am looking for renters insurance..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Just had a look at State Farm's assets/revenue. 64-ish billion dollars. 1.4% profit margin. Thats close to a billion in profit right there and let's not forget that SF has probably the BEST bean-counters on earth when it comes to INVESTING that revenue stream. A measly 5% return on that revenue is 3.2 billion. I know that all that money is not available, but a big chunk is and when numbers in the billions start getting tossed around small percentages of a percent are some serious money.


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

I am in MA and use Amica with no problems.


----------

